# Please help with my budgie



## LancsLass66 (Feb 16, 2019)

Hi, I have had Rocky Balbudgie 12 months exactly today, I bought him from a breeder and when I brought him home he was approximately 13 weeks old, hand trained and had his wings clipped, I have not continued to have his clipped wings. His cage is a Hagen Vision the smallest medium size which he loves very much, maybe a little too much. He is my first budgie and as much as I adore him I have to admit I’m struggling with him as he won’t come out of cage and if I do manage to get him out at the first opportunity he gets he flies back in. He isn’t frightened of me as he will step up albeit on his terms and loves to eat Millet and certain veg out of my hand. But when I talk to him he doesn’t respond in fact he turns away and as I have already mentioned won’t come out. I have been told that maybe his cage is too big, I have thought that maybe a smaller cage would be better and seen one I have liked, but maybe he is to long in the beak to change his home. Also if I place a new item in his cage he is very wary of the new toy, and sits furthest away from the item, I don’t change things around too much. I see other budgies sitting on their owners shoulders, playing and responding to their owners but Rocky doesn’t do anything like that and yes it’s upsetting. I have tried so much, but still doesn’t respond to me, I have also been told it’s not normal behaviour and I wonder if I’m doing something wrong.

Please help.
Jane


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

LancsLass66 said:


> Hi, I have had Rocky Balbudgie 12 months exactly today, I bought him from a breeder and when I brought him home he was approximately 13 weeks old, hand trained and had his wings clipped, I have not continued to have his clipped wings. His cage is a Hagen Vision the smallest medium size which he loves very much, maybe a little too much. He is my first budgie and as much as I adore him I have to admit I'm struggling with him as he won't come out of cage and if I do manage to get him out at the first opportunity he gets he flies back in. He isn't frightened of me as he will step up albeit on his terms and loves to eat Millet and certain veg out of my hand. But when I talk to him he doesn't respond in fact he turns away and as I have already mentioned won't come out. I have been told that maybe his cage is too big, I have thought that maybe a smaller cage would be better and seen one I have liked, but maybe he is to long in the beak to change his home. Also if I place a new item in his cage he is very wary of the new toy, and sits furthest away from the item, I don't change things around too much. I see other budgies sitting on their owners shoulders, playing and responding to their owners but Rocky doesn't do anything like that and yes it's upsetting. I have tried so much, but still doesn't respond to me, I have also been told it's not normal behaviour and I wonder if I'm doing something wrong.
> 
> Please help.
> Jane


Hello @LancsLass66, I've moved your query to a section where you may get more responses. Sadly we don't seem to have many budgie owners on the forum at all currently, you might be better to post on a specific bird forum or Facebook group.
This article looks as though it could be helpful, and the forum looks quite active too.
https://www.talkbudgies.com/96-articles-budgie-training-bonding/


----------



## AliiienParrot (Apr 24, 2019)

LancsLass66 said:


> Hi, I have had Rocky Balbudgie 12 months exactly today, I bought him from a breeder and when I brought him home he was approximately 13 weeks old, hand trained and had his wings clipped, I have not continued to have his clipped wings. His cage is a Hagen Vision the smallest medium size which he loves very much, maybe a little too much. He is my first budgie and as much as I adore him I have to admit I'm struggling with him as he won't come out of cage and if I do manage to get him out at the first opportunity he gets he flies back in. He isn't frightened of me as he will step up albeit on his terms and loves to eat Millet and certain veg out of my hand. But when I talk to him he doesn't respond in fact he turns away and as I have already mentioned won't come out. I have been told that maybe his cage is too big, I have thought that maybe a smaller cage would be better and seen one I have liked, but maybe he is to long in the beak to change his home. Also if I place a new item in his cage he is very wary of the new toy, and sits furthest away from the item, I don't change things around too much. I see other budgies sitting on their owners shoulders, playing and responding to their owners but Rocky doesn't do anything like that and yes it's upsetting. I have tried so much, but still doesn't respond to me, I have also been told it's not normal behaviour and I wonder if I'm doing something wrong.
> 
> Please help.
> Jane


Have you tried putting him on your finger, and (depending on how food driven he is) hold millet up to him, close the cage and walk out the room. you could then give him treats and talk to him. 
Personally, I would recommend changing the layout of his cage every once in a while, i do every week, but something like once every two weeks would work. Then he may not be so attached to his cage. Another way is to get him a play stand, this would let him know there is a safe place other than his cage that belongs to him. You could also try only feeding him outside of his cage, if you do this method remember to make sure he gets the right amount of food and doesn't go hungry. when talking to him use a higher pitch voice and when he is being rewarded. 
All birds are different and some take more time than others. your not doing anything wrong, birds think in their own way so try not to take it personally, i know its hard, i still do sometimes! Best of luck!!


----------

